# 2 rechner mit mehreren Netzwerkkarten verbinden



## Windhund (2. November 2008)

Hi

Ich bin eben zufällig auf die idee gekommen meine Server (SuSE11) und meinen PC (SuSE11) mit mehreren netzwerk verbindungen zu verbinden.
also statt einer 100mbit leitung 2 oder 3?

ich hab mal gehört das man dan und das man so auch die Datentranzfehrrate erhöhen kann

leider weis ich nicht wie das geht

würde mich freuen wen mir da jemand helfen könnte


----------



## kalle123456 (2. November 2008)

Das kann man natürlich, aber nur pro laufenden Thread- das Ganze nennt sich Load Balancing. Also einfach mal  < link


----------



## chmee (2. November 2008)

Gerade unter Linux sollte es doch machbar sein, auf unterer Ebene ( unter den Threads ) die Netzwerkanschlüsse zusammenzufassen. Loadbalancing hat ein anderes Anliegen..

mfg chmee


----------



## kalle123456 (2. November 2008)

> Gerade unter Linux sollte es doch machbar sein, auf unterer Ebene ( unter den Threads ) die Netzwerkanschlüsse zusammenzufassen. Loadbalancing hat ein anderes Anliegen..



Natürlich, aber er meint bestimmt kein verteiltes rechnen... er möchte das...


> ich hab mal gehört das man dan und das man so auch die Datentranzfehrrate erhöhen kann


was in meinen Augen ein Loadbalancing mehrerer Storageserver darstellt. Sorry wenn ich mich irre!


----------



## Windhund (7. November 2008)

hallo
Bitte entschuldigt das ich mich erst jetzt für eure Antworten bedanke, t-com hatte uns hier irtümlicherweise das netz abgestellt.

Danke dir kalle, jetzt habe ich ja den richtige ausdruck für mein vorhaben, da werd ich gleich mal nach gugen

Es war richtig, ich wollte die Datentranfährrate erhöhen zwichen meinem Rechner und meinem Server, also statt 100mb/s 200mb/s oder vll. 300mb/s übertragung

danke vielmals für die schnellen antworten, auch wenn ich sie leider erst jetzt lesen kann ;-)


----------



## chmee (7. November 2008)

kalle123456 hat gesagt.:


> ..was in meinen Augen ein Loadbalancing mehrerer Storageserver darstellt. Sorry wenn ich mich irre!..



Da ich auch nicht täglich mit so etwas zu tun habe, möchte ich Dir nicht widersprechen. Bei Loadbalancing sehe ich die Verteilung von Anfragen auf mehrere Server, damit die Last gleichverteilt wird. Bei der Durchsatzratenerhöhung erkenne ich kein Loadbalancing, sondern schlicht und einfach einen zu lahmen Kommunikationskanal.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Sorry angenommen und auch Sorry von mir für dieses gefährliche Halbwissen


----------



## kalle123456 (8. November 2008)

> Ich bin eben zufällig auf die idee gekommen meine Server (SuSE11) und meinen PC (SuSE11) mit mehreren netzwerk verbindungen zu verbinden.
> also statt einer 100mbit leitung 2 oder 3?



Er möchte nicht einen "lahmen Kommunikationskanal" sondern mehrere nutzen, das schafft man nur über Loadbalancing.


----------



## chmee (8. November 2008)

Wikipedia:


> ..wo sehr viele Clients eine hohe Anfragendichte erzeugen..



Kalle : Sei mir bitte nicht böse, dass ich Deine Meinung immer noch nicht teile  

Beispiel :
Rechner A stellt *eine* Anfrage, ob er Datei X haben möchte, jene ist 250MB groß. In einem 100MBit-Netzwerk wäre die Übertragungsrate irgendwo bei 11MB/sek. Bei Loadbalancing würde jener Server darauf ansprechen, deren Last niedriger ist, diese Datei zur Verfügung stellen und senden (auf dem Kabel, das weniger ausgelastet ist). Dabei würde sich aber die Transferrate nicht erhöhen. Interessant wäre die Hardware. Unter dem Begriff Port Trunking versteht man das Zusammenfassen von mehreren Switch-Ports zu einem Datenkanal. Wichtiger noch ist der Begriff Link Aggregation.

mfg chmee


----------



## kalle123456 (8. November 2008)

Bin dir nicht böse , weil wir das Selbe meinen. Habe mal die Stelle aus Wikipedia kopiert...



> Andere Bezeichnungen [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Obwohl es Inkompatibilitäten und technische Unterschiede gibt, werden (je nach Hersteller oder Kontext) für die Bündelung von Ethernet-Schnittstellen folgende Ausdrücke als Synonyme benutzt:
> 
> ...


----------



## chmee (8. November 2008)

Das ist wohl die Erklärung allen Übels  Juhuu. 

mfg chmee


----------

